# tapered bands ????????



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello ! i have been told that the greater the taper the faster the shot, is this true? thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

just thought these might help this is pritty good


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

well, there is a point of diminishing returns, but in general, the evidence seems to support that conclusion. Of course you are trading greater speed for shorter band life in most cases, as bands usually tend to fail close to the pouch, where they get smacked into the forks at high velocity.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Higher speed with light amo- less band life and sometimes more slap- the length and taper of the bands are most important. As the ball weight.


----------

